#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Сангха на Путунхуа

## Даниил Бондарев

Скажите пожалуйста,как на Путунхуа будет Сангха.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

sēng qié - 僧伽

источник: http://www.orientaloutpost.com/shufa.php?q=sangha


P.S. правильно не пунтухуа а путунхуа.

----------


## Даниил Бондарев

Спасибо вам.
Намо Цзы
Намо Фо
Намо Фа
На Санкье

----------


## До

Часто сокращаетя до просто sēng (僧). (Альтернативные записи: sēngqiā (僧佉), sēngqìyé (僧企耶).) В формуле прибежища: _nánmó guīyī sēng_ (南無歸依*僧*).

----------

Ersh (03.05.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (03.05.2009)

----------


## Alexandre

А разве есть разница в иероглифическом написании слова "сангха" в путунхуа и других диалектах китайского?

----------


## До

> А *разве есть разница в иероглифическом написании* слова "сангха" в путунхуа и других диалектах китайского?


Человек же спрашивал не о 'иероглифическом написании'.

----------

